# 2 baby rats wanted please coventry



## tennent (Feb 22, 2010)

hi i was wondering if any one had any baby rats that need a home thanks coventry


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Are any of these any good for you? Geography is not my strong point but hopefully they arent too far away.
Preloved | adult rats for sale in Nuneaton, Leicestershire, UK

Preloved | baby female rats for sale in Upper Rissington, Gloucestershire, UK

Preloved | rats needing homes at r.a.c.r other in Nott'm, UK


----------



## alauder (May 24, 2010)

tennent said:


> hi i was wondering if any one had any baby rats that need a home thanks coventry


hi, we are in stafford, we have a couple of each sex leftr various patterns, they are 8 weeks now, fully weaned, handled by our children from a week old, very friendly and tame j14 off m6 many thanks


----------

